# IOTA   RT9K

## DL8RCB

RT9K  -     .
 ,    ,    ,          ,  -Jarlsberg     .    120-     1893-1896  .    ,    RT9K         ,     ,     . 
      :
http://www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/9

    4100    (2050    )

----------

RK1AT

----------


## RX6DL

!   2016,  ,   ...     ...
 .  
   ,       ...
RX6DL in mail.ru
 !

----------


## DL8RCB

> RT9K


   2015-2016

----------


## DL8RCB

,     " "  
http://ks-yanao.ru/obshchestvo/radiolyubiteli-peredadut-privety-s-arkticheskikh-ostrovov-.html
http://www.kremlinrus.ru/news/89/63237/

----------


## DL8RCB

http://yanaorgo.ru/s/02_17/page-19.html

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 15 

https://yadi.sk/i/HRTFVddx3E7ych

----------


## DL8RCB

17  2017
https://yadi.sk/i/uXuyUh-o3EEEKv

----------


## DL8RCB

> 




c 19_10   " "  ?

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-02-21 09:10:04 CET: *RT9K-9*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/080320h6920.32N/07653.69E*DXpedition www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/9 (battery:

----------


## DL8RCB

"   "

----------

UA0BHC, UT1LW

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

https://yadi.sk/i/WcDx0mut3EPMrM

----------

UA0BHC, UT1LW

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

....

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 



> ,


2017-02-23 06:20:28 CET: *RW0BG-12*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/051856h7004.16N/08313.17Ee (battery: GOOD)
  23     ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 
" " ,         24      



> ,


      ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> .......


   ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


 uiview32,....
  russia.aprs2.net:145  80
filter b/RW0BG-12/RT9K-9

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


     (    )             RMS,  IOTA APRS......  ,     
  :
http://yanaorgo.ru/s/02_17/18.-02.-2017.html

----------

Rudi

----------

UT1LW

----------


## DL8RCB

7

----------


## UA0BHC

, . 
 RW0BG      23-.         Ҹ, UA0BBA,   .       (-  ).     ,       .      UA0BA,     ,        .     15 .    .     .    70   .      .
   23 .

----------


## UA0BHC

UA0SNV.
  UA0BBA   : - "    ,      UA0BKK.      ,       .  ,       ,   .   ,    ."

----------


## ua0snv

to UA0BHC
   ,    ,   RT9K-9  RW0BK-12,    80 ....
   0B       ,     :Wink: .

----------

UA0BHC

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-02-26 06:20:05 CET: *RT9K-9*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/051106h7132.09N/08014.23E*DXpedition www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/9 (battery:
https://yadi.sk/i/hl59pBtX3Ect33

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

16 20

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## ua0snv

....

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,  !


!   
https://yadi.sk/i/QSAd44xl3Ef3Ff

UA9KDF 
 Latitude:71.87701 
 Longitude:82.70302 
 GPS location Date/Time:02/26/2017 23:12:40 YEKT

----------

UA0BHC

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

:

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

:
    ,

----------

UA0BHC

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

> .....


....    
   28  :

"28           
,           
."

----------

UA0BHC

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

:

http://fakt-tv.ru/videonews/1/3224/      15  50

----------

UA0BHC

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

ua9kdf    "",    "
   ,  ""     150

----------

RZ3DHN, UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

11:21 EU

 15 26 EU

 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ???

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 1- 

https://yadi.sk/i/ZglGPlXC3Erj55

----------


## DL8RCB

> SSB  ?


  6
Plan of expedition:
The over-snow radio expedition of RT9K/9 is planned for February-March,  2017 to the Nordenskiold Archipelago Kara Sea. This expedition is  carried out under the flag of Russian Robinzon club and with assistance  of the Russian Geographical Society. The expedition purpose -  achievement and activation of islands: Fernliya islands, Tyrtov Island,  Nansen Island, Scott-Gansenn Islands.
The route changes connected with weather conditions and an ice situation in the Arctic are possible.
Planned air activity should be conducted from three sites - CW, SSB and DIGI (PSK, APRS, Pactor) on 40-10 meters as RT9K/9.
3 sets of TS-590S transceivers
http://www.kenwood.de/comm/amateur/hf_all/TS-590S/
set Elecraft K3,
http://www.elecraft.com/K3/K3.htm
set QRP MFJ 9200,
https://www.classicinternati  onal.de/funkgerate/transceiver/lizenzpflichtig/amateur/mfj-9200-serie/
DI-03 interfaces,
http://entest.antenna-europe.com/di-03
 sets of band filters, EXPERT 1.3K-FA amplifiers,
http://www.reimesch.de/expert-1k3.html
and also SteppIR BigIR DX antennas,
http://www.steppir.com/vertical-antennas
specially developed AD-DXpedition antenna by UA2FZ for 30-10 m (2  pieces)[01.02.17, 13:49:37] Igor UA2FZ:    DXER 206
  The digital modes site - DigiMaster Pro3,
http://www.g4zlp.co.uk/unified/DigiMaster_ProThree.  htm
Dragon DR-7400, P4 Pactor
http://www.scs-ptc.com/en/Home.html
 SCS   APRS
http://www.p4dragon.com/en/Modems.html#widget4
Tracker, Macbook Pro, etc.http://www.giga.de/hardware/apple-th...res-mit-usb-c/
  generators - 3 pcs,
http://www.profpower.ru/product/benzinovyj-invertornyj-generator-yamaha-ef-2800i/
Arktik Cat and Yamakha snowmobiles
http://www.snowmobile.com/products/the-yamaha-and-arctic-cat-collaboration-1678.html
Yamaha 2.7 kW
More detailed information will be published during the expedition preparation.
Sponsors are welcome.
QSL via RX9KM. Expedition pilots DL8RCB and RA3CQ.

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## kenw_fan

...

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB, UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1-


 1-      ( ,   .....  "")
https://yadi.sk/i/qQki2M7d3EsbNp

----------


## ua0snv

3 ,  RT9K-9 .

----------


## ua0snv

62

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## ua0snv

79     ....

*  57 ():*

   .....

----------


## ua0snv

150 
  ....

*  36 ():*

   90

----------


## UA0IT

?

----------


## ua0snv

> ?


     ,  0 utc RW0BG-12  33 ,  RT9K-9 68 .
     ....
     RW0BG-12    1 UTC 20 .

----------

,RA0SX

----------


## UA0BHC

"    .      .

 ,  
RD0B ex RZ9DX"

----------


## UA0BHC

: - ",      .     ,     - . ,    .      ,        .       .      ."

     "".      ,  .

----------


## UA0BHC

RT9K-9 

: 2017-03-04 14:30:06 (20m)
: 7330.45' N 8032.29' E

----------


## DL8RCB

> ....


 ,    




https://yadi.sk/i/iGhrn_JO3Eyyvr

----------


## ua0snv

....

----------


## ua0snv

:Wink: 
     ....

----------


## ua0snv

,   ,        :Wink:   :Wink: .
.....

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

04

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-03-06 08:40:04 CET: *RT9K-9*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/073111h7330.84N/08024.17E*DXpedition www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/9 (battery

 5  6 
https://yadi.sk/i/OwEcGoCb3F7QxQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


   ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


   ?
    :http://yanaorgo.ru/s/02_17/04.-03.-2017.html

   ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


   !
"  ,......  "?

----------


## R9MA

> 


 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

!
  8   02  04  EU ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## DL8RCB

0907

----------


## R9MA

-        ,   . -  ?  :  http://share.findmespot.com/shared/f...f11Foqk3VqgLnV
     .   ,   -      ?

----------

R9MA

----------


## ua0snv

RT9K-9        :Wink:

----------


## DL8RCB

https://yadi.sk/i/ImJn9mu73FUHE2

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

12   : 
2017-03-12 03:30:12 CET: *RT9K-9*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/022419h7152.63N/08242.19E*DXpedition www.qrz.com/db/rt9k/9 (battery:

----------


## DL8RCB



----------


## rm4hq

*DL8RCB*,      ?

----------


## ua0snv

RW0BG-12     :Wink: ,    250     .
RT9K-9    ,   193 .
    250      :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## UA0BHC

to UA0SNV
 aprs.fi    .   http://share.findmespot.com/shared/f...VkRjOHQyKI0E1E  .    ,  -   -  ,   ..     ,   -, .     .

----------


## ua0snv

RW0BG-12,    ....

----------


## DL8RCB

https://aprs.link/app/aprs/stations/basic?call=RW0BG-12

----------


## ua0snv

5 ,   ,   .....

----------


## ua0snv

14.30 utc,    ....

----------


## ua0snv

> .   .


      ....
     ...

----------


## ua0snv

....

----------


## DL8RCB

:

----------


## DL8RCB

!

----------


## DL8RCB

19

----------


## DL8RCB

* ,
*
       .
-- 
 , 

https://yadi.sk/i/n2AHQDFn3G44Lg

----------


## DL8RCB

2017

IOTA AS-005

----------


## DL8RCB

TV    ,  
           ( __)
https://yadi.sk/i/BYOkDrht3Ltr3U
http://..  /news/lenta/region/detail/129574/

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 

https://youtu.be/kSyOrpkWCcg

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


  ,  -    ,   4

    -

----------


## DL8RCB

(   )
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------

RA4FHE

----------

cimos

----------


## DL8RCB

RT9K  .  (AS-068)  2020
http://legendsarctic.com/novosti

----------

cimos

----------

cimos

----------


## ua9jec

-  ???

----------


## ua1pbd-1

..

----------


## DL8RCB

"  "
http://legendsarctic.com/novosti

----------


## DL8RCB

> "  "


http://legendsarctic.com/novosti

----------


## DL8RCB

UA9LDD :
  ,     YAESU FT2DR    C4FM.       , ,      ,     24184 WiRES-X RUSSIA  RT9K/p.
 UA9KDF , RT9K   UA9LDD       4  .
    05.03.2020  ..



  QTH   RDA


Experiments!
We take with us a radio YAESU FT2DR with the digital standard C4FM. If the availability of Internet in the villages of Tazovsky, Antipoyut, Gyda and at the meteo station Sopochnaya Karga, the expedition will make a call to room 24184 WiRES-X RUSSIA. Call sign RT9K/p.
UA9KDF Igor, RT9K Andrey and UA9LDD Andrey will arrive in Tazovsky on March 4 in the evening.
The start of the expedition is scheduled for 03/05/2020 from the village of Tazovsky.

Map with QTH Locators and RDA

----------


## DL8RCB

4    :


  M-43-44-07 by UIVIEW32

----------


## DL8RCB

6

----------


## DL8RCB

> 8



   QRA-Loc MQ90fu

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> 




,   .........    uiview32

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



  UIVIEW32, " RW0BG -12" ,  RK3FWD-2    69.26.24N _88.20.82E

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> "   18:30 (UTC+7 ).


      UIVIEW32

----------


## UA0BHC

,    ,       :   ,   (  20-30),  - 7

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> .   ,     .   .


,   ,   ,       30  (   )

,    


""  12  

   ua9kdf-8 "",  ,    ""  "-"

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## UA0BHC

UA0BA     . : - "!    .   .   .     ."   : 71  52  36,8  .. 82  42  12,5  ..

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## UA0BHC

,     ,    .
   .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

-12    !

----------


## DL8RCB

> 







     "  "
 !       ,    10.147.300  ""

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> "  "

----------


## DL8RCB

http://www.dxsummit.fi/#/?dx_calls=RI0B

    -

----------

WPI

----------


## 3

2018 RI0B,

----------


## 3

*UA0BHC*,   ?
,

----------


## DL8RCB



----------


## DL8RCB

:
 !
          ()      Ldd     
 :Smile:          17                                    ,                                           ,                                   ,             .

       5621 qso
        clublog  *https://clublog.org/logsearch/RI0B/AS-68*
*   clublog only
*
* 
*
* 67  18* 
*    ,      ,                * 
* http://legendsarctic.com/dnevnik_ekspedicii_r  i0b_2
*
**

----------

UA0BHC

----------

WPI

----------


## DL8RCB

> !


 

http://legendsarctic.com/foto_ekspedicii_ri0b_2

----------


## DL8RCB



----------

UA0BHC, WPI

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## 3

?

----------


## DL8RCB

RT9K  -     .
 ,  2021,   ,    

https://www.qrz.com/db/ri0q

----------


## DL8RCB

> uiview32     :  APRS






    -   


 16     UIVIEW32.
 ,  ""      ,          ?
     ,  ""

----------


## DL8RCB

> ""


  :

        RI0Q .    (IOTA AS-152).
4               .
        .

----------


## DL8RCB

,    , 



,     

*  28 ():*

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



05.03.2021 09  

05.03.2021 14.09

----------


## DL8RCB

> ""

----------


## DL8RCB

.      RI0Q   .

----------


## DL8RCB

> 07.30




12_42

----------


## DL8RCB

07:17 15.03.2021

----------


## DL8RCB

" "

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

> 11:09




         ""
""  15

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


       ""

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.facebook.com/akorobeynik...7463670563550/

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



  ,    .....

----------

RK1AT

----------


## DL8RCB

13

----------

RK1AT

----------


## DL8RCB

3

----------


## DL8RCB

> ""



  !

----------


## DL8RCB

> 05.04.2021



    -,  !



>

----------


## DL8RCB

6 , 4  
 ,  


,

----------

R2DWL, RK1AT

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.facebook.com/akorobeynik...5518063091444/

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.facebook.com/akorobeynik...close_friend=1

----------

RK1AT

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.facebook.com/akorobeynik...2565529053364/

----------

RK1AT

----------


## RV3MP

,  ...
 , ...
  ,       ...
  ...    .

----------


## DL8RCB

"  "

https://legendsarctic.com/foto_ekspe...Or4YSlO-uh3aqk

----------


## DL8RCB

WSPR,
  4   .  WSPR Beacon     ,        , !        !
   ,      .
 @ Zachtek   ,    Beacon  .  WSPR    QTH ,      1    , .        .
    7   Beacon:
VK8MA   , NT Area
VR2YAK   
*RU0LL  * 
VU2XQ   -
*UA9KDF/RT9K   -*
VU2ITI   
 LU1AET  ,            




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3500180&type=3

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


, 
https://legendsarctic.com/novosti?fb...MDSRa2WoeREFTg

----------

R2ANG

----------


## DL8RCB

> RI0B DXpedition AS-068 Rastorguev Island

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> 




*  .....*

 R150WS *AS-050*. (  ).        IOTA   * RI0BI.*           200     160    .    ,        , *    .*

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> http://www.reversebeacon.net/dxsd1/d...&t=dx&c=R150WS




19  2022:       .   ,   .    .     ! -9,       .     .     ,     .  22    700 QSO ,   . ,     ,        AS-050.      , 23    ,      -  .       ,   ,  .

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,

----------


## DL8RCB

https://aprs.fi/#!mt=hybrid&z=8&call  =a%2FR150WS&timerang  e=43200&tail=43200

----------

RU6DX

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,        .



 !

----------

DL8RCB, RW0BG

----------


## DL8RCB

> !




"  "

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

>

----------

